# need a graphic card



## sidhelper (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:corsair cx 600

2. What is your budget?
Ans:16 k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:1080p

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: i5 3570k
asus z77-vle 
4gb DDR3 1600 corsair ram
NZXT guardian 921 rb


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2013)

Sapphire 7870 2GB should be around 16-17k. Where do you stay btw?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2013)

Zotac GTX 660.. 
Check the Recent Buys thread, someone bought it for 15k


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 15, 2013)

go for a 7870 or 660Ti (if prices are similar to 7870) and not 660 ofcourse.

7870 will not dissappoint you.


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

Take the Sapphire 7870. Good performance and after sales service. 
I doubt a 660ti is available within that budget.

Performance : 660 < 7870 < 660ti.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2013)

oops sorry i meant 660 ti


----------



## sidhelper (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> Sapphire 7870 2GB should be around 16-17k. Where do you stay btw?


i live in bangalore


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

sidhelper said:


> i live in bangalore



Then you can get HD770 in the aforementioned price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sapphire HD7850 is the one you should go for.

Sapphire HD7850 is the one you should go for.


----------



## sidhelper (Feb 20, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Then you can get HD770 in the aforementioned price.



where in bangalore can i get it at 16k ?
which one should i buy 7870 or 660 ti?


----------



## Myth (Feb 20, 2013)

Performance: 7870(16-17k) < 660ti(19-23k)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2013)

Gigabyte 7870 @ 16.5k | Zotac GTX660 @ 14.5k | Zotac GTX660 Ti @ 20.5k available at *Golchha Computers, Opp: Amar Radio Corporation, SP Road, Bangalore.*


----------



## Cilus (Feb 21, 2013)

Also look for the Sapphire HD 7870.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

bssunil said:


> Gigabyte 7870 @ 16.5k | Zotac GTX660 @ 14.5k | Zotac GTX660 Ti @ 20.5k available at *Golchha Computers, Opp: Amar Radio Corporation, SP Road, Bangalore.*



AT present moment, avoid Gigabyte HD7870.
Look for sapphire HD7870.
And I have said it all the time without any respect: zotac is 3rd class company, and so is their product quality.


----------



## sidhelper (Feb 24, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> AT present moment, avoid Gigabyte HD7870.
> Look for sapphire HD7870.
> And I have said it all the time without any respect: zotac is 3rd class company, and so is their product quality.



i am getting HIS 7870 2gb for 220$
and ASUS  7870 for 250$
which one should i buy?


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

Asus HD7870 which one ? DC2 -then it's worth the extra $30 and His offers 2 years warranty ? can anyone confirm this.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

sidhelper said:


> i am getting HIS 7870 2gb for 220$
> and ASUS  7870 for 250$
> which one should i buy?



Why are you posing prices in dollar? You are buying in India right?

If yes, then *AVOID* HIS. It is one of the worst quality of cards available in the market, and with no specific stable RMA option.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2013)

Tirupati Enterprise ( OCers zone ) provides service for HiS gfx cards, right ? and exactly how bad is HiS RMA,


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> Tirupati Enterprise ( OCers zone ) provides service for HiS gfx cards, right ? and exactly how bad is HiS RMA,



Tirupathi's history..


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2013)

I did not get you ?? can you be more specific ??


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2013)

Also, HIS cards are having very good build quality, their ICEQ and ICEQX series cards are some of the best custom designed cards available in the market. 
Regarding Tirupatu Service, I don't think they are bad these days. Their RMA services have been improved a lot.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Regarding Tirupatu Service, I don't think they are bad these days. Their RMA services have been improved a lot.



Ok. That sounds promising. 
Let see what happens in future.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Also, HIS cards are having very good build quality, their ICEQ and ICEQX series cards are some of the best custom designed cards available in the market.
> Regarding Tirupatu Service, I don't think they are bad these days. Their RMA services have been improved a lot.



now that's a piece of relief


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

The problem with Tirupati is consistency, they had razer, now they don't, they had evga, now they have forsa, so if they drop HIS after 1/2 yrs, you're screwed and without a country presence HIS would not install another distributor.


----------

